# Revell's Calypso Re Release



## jaws62666

I took a break from the Moebius and Round 2 kits to do a model that I havent done in a very long time. I loved this kit when i was younger, but with all the extras that came with it, It was a little overwhelming at the time. It was the Cousteau Calypso. Revell Germany has just re released it, but I guess there wasn't approval from The Cousteau Society , so the name of the kit was changed to Deep Exploration Vessel. The decals were changed to reflect a new ship name " The Neptun " (another god of the sea). The kit is exactly the same, just doesnt bear The Calypso name, or the little fact book that came from the Cousteau Society when the kit first came out. I reallly did a good job this time on it ( at least in my eyes). I hope you guys like the pics.


----------



## jaws62666

*Some more pics*

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## DocJam00

I remember doing this one as a kid! Somehow, I doubt mine looked as good as this one....


----------



## Bruce Bishop

That's nice! I saw it in stores years ago and almost bought it since it had so many interesting things on the ship, but I decided to stick with my already very wide range of 'my type of kits'.


----------



## Rattrap

Very nice job. You're tempting me to dig my "Calypso" out.


----------



## getter weevil

That kit looks like alot of fun and a good job on your part.

All the little things like the copter and various equipment were pretty cool. That shark cage looks huge though but it is still cool stuff. They almost had some room for people on that ship with all the toys they had on board


----------



## jbond

I think I still have the original unbuilt but a new one is tempting...


----------



## BatToys

Trivia: Jacques Cousteau was a big fan of Sheena actress Irish McCalla and invited her to lunch on the Calypso.


----------



## otto

Well done!


----------



## Richard Baker

Never saw that kit before. I am not really into waterraft that much but this one is going to be a must have. I love the cranes and equipment sitting around for dios.
I am a big Clive Cussler fan and I could see that ship painted up in the book series NUMA colors- since Cousteau Calypso is no longer an option.


----------



## John P

Very nice!
It's a cryin' shame they couldn't (or chose not to) use the Calypso name.


----------



## Zathros

*Never had this kit, but I always wanted it...is it kit #05101 "ocean exploration vessel"?*


----------



## NeilUnreal

Awesome! I saw this kit online but had no idea it was a re-release of the Calypso. I guess the gossip-column-like description leaving out the names should have tipped me off, lol.

I also had the experience of trying to build this kit when it was somewhat beyond my skill range. As a lifelong Cousteau fan, I'll definitely add this to my to-do list! Great super-detailing potential with a few old Cousteau books and videos for reference.

-Neil


----------



## DinoMike

Zathros said:


> *Never had this kit, but I always wanted it...is it kit #05101 "ocean exploration vessel"?*


 That would be it. :dude:


----------



## jbgroby

It's funny that this topic came up. I posted a link on the FSM board 'bout 3 weeks back on the history of the ship and the efforts to rebuild the vessel after she sank pierside after an accident. 

However, to tie it into todays topic I was able to meet Jean Michale Cousteau last week. He's in our town because of the Oil SPill in the Gulf and met with our leadership to see how to best film the impact of the oil. Although I do not subscribe to his "green" way of life, I can respect the family history and remember quite well all the times I watched his Father on "The Wonderful World of Jaques Cousteau".

This is the post on FSM......

I did not know if any of the BB members were following alone with the restoration of the original Calypso, but the are doing a real nice job getting her back together. She was struck and sank in 1996 in Singapore. I’ve built the model a few different times and they are hard to find, I hope Revell re-pops her when the restoration is complete.

http://www.cousteau.org/about-us/calypso-restoration

The reason I brought this up is due to the massive Oil Spill that is happening all around our Parish (County to you). I was notified yesterday that Jean-Michael Cousteau (son of Jacques) is arriving today and will film a documentary on the spill and our wetlands restoration project. I’m supposed to meet with them at around 2PM today and get interviewed on the project and take them out on the water.

I’ve always admired his father’s work and can fondly remember wating the show on TV back in the ‘70’s. 

They set up a web link to show the trip progress. Kind of neat, although I’m into all that carbon off-set stuff yet.

http://www.oceanfutures.org/


----------



## jbgroby

I forgot to add thatt I have got to get one of those too.


----------



## AuroraFan1

Looks like fun!

Great " Wanna Get Away " from figure kits.

I am tempted to get one myself.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MEGA1

*Exploration Vessel*

http://www.megahobby.com/search.aspx?find=rvg5101


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

That was one of my favorite kits as a kid. I spent many hours in the back yard pool with that. What a great kit.


----------



## hedorah59

Nice work, jaws! I'm glad to see this one available again


----------



## Xenodyssey

Nice build of the Calypso. I've still got my original one but it really needs restoration. All the gear made for a great playset when I was young.


----------



## drmcoy

Sweet build. 

I picked up original kit on ebay to turn it into the Belefonte as seen in THE LIFE AQUATIC -- check it:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=256636&highlight=drmcoy


----------



## OzyMandias

Wow that brings back memories of watching the Cousteau specials on TV with my parents. Great build. It's a shame the decals were changed, but copyright is copyright I guess. 

The Life Aquatic is one of only 2 movies in my life that I have bought and rushed to put on eBay the same day I watched it (The other was the Pendragon War of the Worlds). I was bitterly disappointed with TLA and saw nothing at all funny in it, and I am a fan of Bill Murray's work. 

A wretched film that should be cast into Davy Jones' Locker at the earliest opportunity...

Having said that, the Belafonte would make for an interesting modeling project.


----------



## rkoenn

Great build and excellent detailing. I did watch many of the Cousteau shows when I was growing up too. Glad to hear his son is carrying on the legend. Again, beautiful boat to display on the shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## black85vette

Awesome build. I found this thread in a Google search. Don't know if you are interested or not but I found a source for the Calypso decals and have ordered them. I have the original model that I built in the mid 70's and needed to replace the flags which became brittle and broke.

In addition I was aboard the Calypso in late 72 / early 73 which is time the model is based on. I have quite a few photos that I took and have some good reference shots and details if you are interested.

Very nice job on the build and details!


----------



## CaptNOAA

Would you let us know the particulars on where/how to get the Calypso Revell decals and how much they cost?

Thank you!!


----------



## BWolfe

Here is a cleaned up scan of the original decal sheet:


----------



## Hunch

MEGA1 said:


> http://www.megahobby.com/search.aspx?find=rvg5101


That's a great idea MEGA! Anytime you see someone showcasing or inquiring about a kit that people might not know is available just pop up your ad to give folks the heads up! Works out good for everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptNOAA

Thanks VERY much for the scan - that's about a billion times more than I have now - and I hate to ask - but would there be any way to get a high quality scan in PNG form, or something that doesn't deteriorate like JPEG's do?

Thank you VERY much!!!


----------



## BWolfe

CaptNOAA said:


> Thanks VERY much for the scan - that's about a billion times more than I have now - and I hate to ask - but would there be any way to get a high quality scan in PNG form, or something that doesn't deteriorate like JPEG's do?
> 
> Thank you VERY much!!!


Unfortunately, I no longer have the original decals and the only scan I have is JPEG.


----------



## spawndude

Thanks for these!

There is also a pdf of the original instructions out there somewhere. I forget where I got them. They also had a scan of the decals. Don't know if yours are the same ones.

I found my old kit and used the freezer trick on it. Worked well except for a few pieces. I'm missing some of the accessories like the diver and sharks. The helicopter is missing the blades. Fortunately I did find the original stand. Its on my "to do" list.


----------



## CaptNOAA

Sorry - what's the "freezer trick"?


----------



## djnick66

Supposedly freezing a built kit helps make cracking the glue seams apart easier


----------



## spawndude

djnick66 said:


> Supposedly freezing a built kit helps make cracking the glue seams apart easier


Give the man a cigar!!!


----------



## Zathros

*I have a mint original Calypso decal set to go with the reissue. If I knew where to get decals copied I would have em made, and I also have the booklet ..


Z
*


----------



## djnick66

With a good scan of the decals they are easy enough to print yourself


----------



## rja

I have a scan I made of the original decals if anyone wants it, PM me with an email address I can sent a scanned .jpg to you.

I have an original kit as well and have been wanting to make resin replacement parts for the original stand. But I'm a novice in mold making and my first attempt failed. I should probably try again.


----------

